# Fishing Magazine...ANY worthwhile?



## fender66 (Jul 23, 2010)

I did a search on this topic and it looks like it's been a couple years since this has been discussed. I'm considering subscribing to one. Anyone have a preference or favorite?


----------



## perchin (Jul 23, 2010)

Personally, I don't think that bass fishing is the only fishing worth my time. Therefore I really enjoy InFisherman Magazine.


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 23, 2010)

I prefer Bassmasters. Whatever you do, don't join North American Fishing Club. The magazine takes 10 minutes to read and isn't worth a dime in my opinion.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2010)

NJ Angler for me - covers my local fishing scene in the salt

https://www.njangler.com/


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jul 23, 2010)

I've always liked In Fisherman because it covers a bit of everything. I am also one of those people that doesn't just Bass fish. In fact i prefer to panfish for some good eats. I find most of the articles to be very informative.

The other one I liked is Illinois Game and Fish. Its hunting and fishing, but it is more localized to me. Most states have their own version of this magazine.

https://www.gameandfishmag.com


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Bassmaster is worth what I pay for it - nothing.

Field and stream is worth more than I pay for it - nothing.

Salt Water Sportsman is worth a hair more than I pay for it - nothing.

If I had to pay subscription price, I probably wouldn't get any of the three, but they've all been free (used to pay for Bassmaster, but since quit, and still get them - got one year of Field and Stream for free as a promotional offer - still getting it after 2 years - am getting 1 year of Saltwater Sportsman for free as a promotional offer, and kinda like it, so I hope they keep sending it to me :lol: ). The thing with Bassmaster, is once you have about 3 years worth, you have them all, as they start rewriting the same articles after about 3 years.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm glad I spent the money on BASS.. but field & stream is probably more worthwhile IMO.


----------



## Deadmeat (Jul 24, 2010)

I used to enjoy In Fisherman but over the years the magazine just kept getting smaller and smaller and the price kept getting higher. Now, It's about the size of a comic book but costs a bundle. After a while I just couldn't justify the price anymore and dropped it. It's kind of like the Sara Lee English muffins I bought last week. I used to get a package of eight but when I picked them up last week I found that I'm now getting six for exactly the same price as I paid for eight the week before. No more Sara Lee for me.


----------



## po1 (Jul 24, 2010)

The one I still get is Illinois Game and Fish which does a great job on covering my home state and covers the lakes i hit. And when I go up to Wisconsin I check out their game and fish magazine. For the most part there's little reason for me to subscribe to a bunch of fishing magazines since access to them on the internet is so available.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I have had them all at one time or another. In Fisherman used to be great, but I agree it has gotten smaller over the years. Also agree w/ bassboy after a few years bassmaster seems to repeat. Anyway don't subscribe at all just buy a few each time I travel for airline rides.


----------



## njTom (Jul 24, 2010)

I have had subscriptions to them all and like others here said they are not worth the money. Articles are getting smaller and repeating themselves, and the cost has gone up alot. Most of the magazines have their own websites now, so why not just go online and get all the info you want for free. here's a tip for you if you do subscribe to one. They all offer some sort of free gift (tackle bag, tackle, etc) when you subscribe. only sign up for 1yr so when it runs out you can get the free gift they are offering each year. I've gotten alot of free tackle bags, lures, and other fishing stuff by doing that.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 24, 2010)

Forget buying a subscription from the magazines website, which IMO is way over priced for any magazine. Look at ebay for a subscription deal, I took a gamble on a 3year bassmaster subscription for $5 bucks awhile back and received all 3 years of it!!!! My subscription lapsed awhile back so ill be looking for another one.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ive read a few of the mags, not really impressed. I get more info from a few fishing forums I m a member of. Plus the info is more time sensative. Like what are they biting NOW in MY location. Not what they bit 3 weeks ago 2 states north of me, or 2 states south.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 25, 2010)

I like Bassin and I like Field & Stream and Outdoor Life. I like most any fishing and hunting mag but I like the ones that have both hunting and fishing in them. It doesn't matter what they are fishing or hunting for or where they are. I like reading about the adventure of the trip. I enjoy reading about an African safari for water buffalo or a fishing expedition in South America for some giant catfish. Don't get me wrong I like all the how-to info on the fish and game in my area but I like reading about others adventures else where too.


----------



## breachless (Jul 26, 2010)

lswoody said:


> I like Bassin and I like Field & Stream and Outdoor Life. I like most any fishing and hunting mag but I like the ones that have both hunting and fishing in them. It doesn't matter what they are fishing or hunting for or where they are. I like reading about the adventure of the trip. I enjoy reading about an African safari for water buffalo or a fishing expedition in South America for some giant catfish. Don't get me wrong I like all the how-to info on the fish and game in my area but I like reading about others adventures else where too.



Same here... I prefer Field & Stream or Outdoor Life because they offer something interesting all year 'round, and I don't just fish: I also enjoy hunting, and as mentioned, I LOVE reading about all the crazy things these guys get paid to do then write about. Ever since I was a little kid, my dream (in addition to the whole play guitar for a living thing) has been to get into journalism somehow and eventually land a job writing for a mag like Outdoor Life. How freaking cool would that be??? "OK John, next week we are flying you down to South America for a week long trip fishing Peacock Bass... Oh, and you are getting paid to do it." 

YES. PLEASE.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bassmaster and Bassin' are the main ones... but I also get some magazines from the West Coast so that I can try the tactics they are using in the lakes here before everybody finds out


----------



## dougdad (Jul 26, 2010)

There all worthless as far as I am concerned, they all say what I have already learned, to catch fish you have to work at it and be in the right spot at the right time. its 50% luck and 50% guess work = 100% fun :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 26, 2010)

dougdad said:


> There all worthless as far as I am concerned, they all say what I have already learned, to catch fish you have to work at it and be in the right spot at the right time. its 50% luck and 50% guess work = 100% fun :mrgreen:




Concur. I subscribed to Bassmaster for 2-3 yrs then let it expire. It seemed there were more and more advertisements with each issue that came out, stories repeated themselves, and then what really tipped it for me was when they started putting hunting stuff (what the pros did on their time off) in the magazine. I'm not a hunter and didn't care for it being in a fishing mag. Occasionally I'll pick up a copy off the rack when I'm in the grocery store, flip through it quickly and see that it's still the same old stuff, and then put it back on the rack.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 27, 2010)

BassMaster and In Fisherman are the two that I subscribe to.

There's a new Canadian magazine called Bass-man that is pretty good - https://www.bass-man.com/


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 27, 2010)

> Whatever you do, don't join North American Fishing Club.



lol, they just send me their promotional gig. sure did get a nice bass sticker, paper pad and liscense holder. the rest alolng w/ the n/a fishing club sticker went in the trash.

i like field and stream since its got fishing and hunting in it, dont perscribe though just get my buddys after he's had them for a year or so


----------



## raven174us (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree North American Fishing Club is a waste of money. I don't look at rags very often but when I do its In-Fisherman.


----------

